# Qigong facial massage



## Sean Kovarovic (Sep 26, 2019)

Qigong facial massage, a great massage for the ladies or for gentleman to give to thier ladies..


----------



## Steve (Jul 6, 2021)

There are a few different kinds of massage places.  As a general rule of thumb, if it's a "parlor" it is one kind of place, and if it is a "studio" it is another.

You can also tell a lot from the name.  For example, and these are real examples from local establishments, here are some likely "parlor" type places:

Enjoy Massage
2 Hands For You Massage
The Good Life Massage

And some more "studio" type massage:

Rainier Therapy Massage
North Bay Massage and Spa
Phoenix Healing Arts

This public service announcement is brought to you by the King County vice squad.  Note; I have no personal experience with any of these particular establishments, but we do laugh when we drive by a few "massage" places with literal red neon lights on in the front windows.


----------



## mograph (Jul 16, 2021)

At the barber's, I once had a scalp massage from an older Chinese woman right after the shampoo. 

The experience was just short of ... er, _illegal_. 
Dayum. 
Scalp massage!

I left a big tip.


----------



## DulceRogers (Oct 19, 2022)

I massage my face in the morning and evening. It makes my skin smooth, elastic, and firm. I usually massage my face after all the steps of cleansing and moisturizing my skin. A classic massage activates the microcirculation, speeds up the renewal process, and frees tissues from excess fluid.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 20, 2022)

Steve said:


> There are a few different kinds of massage places.  As a general rule of thumb, if it's a "parlor" it is one kind of place, and if it is a "studio" it is another.
> 
> You can also tell a lot from the name.  For example, and these are real examples from local establishments, here are some likely "parlor" type places:
> 
> ...


Beware of genuine Thai massages, they are great for getting the body loosened up, getting rid of headaches, backache etc but they really hurt! It's efficient but energetic. You'd never mistake a less salubrious one for a genuine one.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Oct 20, 2022)

DulceRogers said:


> I massage my face in the morning and evening. It makes my skin smooth, elastic, and firm. I usually massage my face after all the steps of cleansing and moisturizing my skin. A classic massage activates the microcirculation, speeds up the renewal process, and frees tissues from excess fluid.


This is something I started training this year, Tui Na, a tradition of Daoist massage techniques, and a couple target the face, sinuses, etc.  Only know about a dozen but it's some of the best kung fu self-care/healing training I've come across.

Very stimulating, and definitely helps with tension, headaches, congestion etc.

I'm doing Qigong with very heavy weights now, so these kinds of self massage are priceless (plus money's tight I can't afford a masseuse).









						Tuina Massage: Benefits, Techniques, and More
					

Tuina massage is an ancient Chinese practice that helps to get rid of blockages or imbalances that are believed to lead to pain and illness. It's similar to acupuncture, but instead of using needles, pressure from the fingers is used to open blocked channels.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Oct 20, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> This is something I started training this year, Tui Na, a tradition of Daoist massage techniques, and a couple target the face, sinuses, etc.  Only know about a dozen but it's some of the best kung fu self-care/healing training I've come across.
> 
> Very stimulating, and definitely helps with tension, headaches, congestion etc.
> 
> ...


How do I get an appointment?


----------



## DulceRogers (Oct 22, 2022)

DulceRogers said:


> I massage my face in the morning and evening. It makes my skin smooth, elastic, and firm. I usually massage my face after all the steps of cleansing and moisturizing my skin. A classic massage activates the microcirculation, speeds up the renewal process, and frees tissues from excess fluid.


When I had serious skin problems, I got a facial massage by Jacquet method in the salon. Any massage positively affects the body. I like a full-body massage after an intense workout at the gym. I also use the services of erotic massage to get positive emotions and get rid of negativity. At Sensual Massage by Gold Tantric London. Luxury Sensual Massage, I book masseuse girls and enjoy sensual massage sessions.


----------

